# my ride 200sx b14!!



## KrEOs (Oct 13, 2010)

hello friends how are you, here I bring pictures of my ride nissan 200sx b14 ga16de
MODS:
-Short ram, stink, obx exnaust, pipe 2 ", mk5 xenon projectors, xenon in fog lamps, wheels 17", glow gauges,
"Anyone know where I can get the side skirts of body GTR, and know some lip will be shared with the 200sx?. Greetings
photos:


----------

